# Newbie on the Sus4fifty



## pepper101 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all, thought about joining one of these commuities for a while now. Thought I'd finally pull the trigger...
I'm 37, been bodybuilding off and on since I was 15 but looking to take it to the next level....even though I might be getting a bit old ;-)

I've been using sus4fifty for 5 weeks with fairly disapointing results. I'm pinning twice a week, 1cc each time. (This is my 3rd cycle, first 2 were sus250 and they were about 15 years ago - both with good results). This is giving me 450mg of test every Monday and Thursday.

weight - 187
Height - 5' 8"
bench - 355
squat - 465
Military - 235
deadlift..... - admittedly I hate them. Dunno my max... usually workout with 225.

I know these are pretty good numbers for my size but outside of my early 20's it's been all natural. I've been in the same plateau for a few years (I've been hitting it hard and steady for the last 2 years this time around) and I'm definitely at my genetic max.... so I thought I'd try some enchancments ;-)

Just wondering what anybody elses experience has been with sus4fifty from syntrop or anything else from syntrop/axio (ok to say the make of the gear and not the source here right?).

I'm really hoping that I don't have bunk or underdosed gear. I haven't gained any weight, I think my diet and routine are rock solid but if you have advice please feel free... 

My bench has gone up about 10lbs, same with military, and 20lbs on my squat but this could all just be from hitting it extremely hard and heavy during the last 5 weeks. I'd expect to be up at least 5lbs or so in weight but the needle hasn't really moved. I always weigh myself at the same time and same conditions (same time of day, empty gut).

Here's more info on my diet...
Protiens:
Casein
Whey Isolate
100% Whey concentrate
Ready to drink shakes from Costco

Amino Acids:
BCAA
Glutamine
Beta Alanine

Other:
Creatine (micronized)
Lipo6 Black
Assortment of vitamins and fish oil

Pump Mix:
AAKG
Citrulline
************************************************** ***********************
Here???s my regimen:
As soon as I wake up:
1 Scoop whey concentrate

Breakfast :
2 cups oatmeal, 6 egg whites, 2 whole egs, and 1 slice low fat American cheese

Mid morning (1 hour pre workout):
2 cups oatmeal

Pre workout (30 minutes pre workout):
1 scoop Whey Isolate
3 grams AAKG
1 gram Citrulline
7-8 grams Creatine
5 grams Glutamine
5 grams BCAA
3 grams Beta-alanine
Lipo-6
Fish Oil
Vitamin B complex (6 and 12)

Post workout (within 15 minutes ??? I pack all I need in a lunch cooler before heading to gym):
1 Scoop Whey Isolate
1 Scoop Casein
2 slices whitebread with fat-free cream cheese and 1 tablespoon raspberry jelly (this spikes my insulin pushing in protein and supps ??? the ONLY time I ever eat processed simple carbs)
10 grams Creatine
3 grams Beta-alanine

Afternoon snack:
A turkey or PB and J sandwich on whole grain and ready to drink shake.

Dinner:
8 ounces of low fat meat and salad or steamed veggies (no carbs)??? this does include hamburger but only the 7% fat type. Other varieties (all pre cut, pre frozen from Costco):
Salmon
Tilapia
Salmon burgers
Tuna
Chicken Breast
Chicken Sausage

Bedtime (right before bed):
1 scoop Casein protein
Handful of nuts or 1 tablespoon peanut butter
Multi-vitamin
Vitamin C
Fish oil
Vitamin E
Glucosamine 

Anybody see anything that is seriously out of wack here? 
Any input or questions are welcome... 
Cheers,
- The newbie.


----------



## pyes (Sep 24, 2010)

I see you are missing an AI and PCT. what are they and/or do you even have them planned? 

First thing you will notice when taking gear is libido. Has your libido increased to insane lvls? Other symptoms are gyno and testicular atrophy. If you have notr experienced any of these, then your gear is bunk. Even if it is underdosed, you will experience at least libido.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

Ive been running Sus4Fifty for 4 weeks now, it's g2g.

2mls a week is a hefty dose . . I'm pinning 1ml E5D with good results.

  . . and as that jew Pyes said, you'll def need to run an AI with that gears

also I see a large amount of placebo abuse going on - please refer to the list below. This will not be tolerated! 

3 grams AAKG (Banned)
1 gram Citrulline (Banned)
7-8 grams Creatine
5 grams Glutamine (Banned)
5 grams BCAA
3 grams Beta-alanine (Banned)


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2010)

^^^^ cap say it good then it good!!!


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 24, 2010)

no results on nearly a gram a week albeit a loooooooong stretched out gram... a draw back of sus is obviously the timed release however at your dose bro the prop should be doing something i have waited around 4-5 weeks for sus to kick in but the magic won't really happen until 8-10 and the shite will be in your sytem for months 

R


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 24, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> Ive been running Sus4Fifty for 4 weeks now, it's g2g.
> 
> 2mls a week is a hefty dose . . I'm pinning 1ml E5D with good results.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed placebo's will not be tolerated .inter-anally beta-alanine could boost the placebo effect


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> no results on nearly a gram a week albeit a loooooooong stretched out gram... a draw back of sus is obviously the timed release however at your dose bro the prop should be doing something i have waited around 4-5 weeks for sus to kick in but the magic won't really happen until 8-10 and the shite will be in your sytem for months
> 
> R


 
idk chicken, check the blend breakdown (with half-lives):

-75mg/ml Testosterone Propionate (1 day)
-75mg/ml Testosterone Phenylpionate (2 days)
-100mg/ml Testosterone Isocaproate (5 days)
-100mg/ml Testosterone Cypionate (7 days)
-100mg/ml Testosterone Decanoate (8 days)

at double the doses you should be getting some results within 2 weeks easy, I felt it kick in one half the dose, but I guess I was cruising beforehand . . the decanoate ester is only a day longer half-life than cyp . . I think as far as blends are concerned this is far superior to plan old sus250, as it's more balanced between the ester half-lives.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 24, 2010)

newb send your gear this way if you don't like it


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 24, 2010)

It sounds like you have your shit together bro.  If you just arent putting on weight though, increase those cals.  You obviously arent a novice, and it could be something as simple as being 500 cals short a day.  If you are meeting your protein needs of at least 1.5-2g per lb of bodyweight, then just add some olive oil to your shakes and food, and that will add a few hundred cals.


----------

